# Knicks vs. Suns Jan 2, 2006



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Well Kitty isnt here so I figure I make a mini game thread even though im not going to be here to post most likely. LB told the media the starting lineup would be Starbury,nate,lee,ad,and curry if im correct.Post your predictions! 

I think the knicks will actually hang in there tough tonight who knows.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Thank God... Kitty's a freaking jinx.

:wink:


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

guys post cuz i dont get the game i live in RI


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

61-49 Knicks at halftime.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks are leading at half! :jawdrop: The team is playing extremely well. The score going into half right now is 61-49 knicks. They are playing with alot of passion right now I hope they can keep it up.(Marbury playing very well, and is getting a nice round of appulse going to the bench and not booing, which is good to see)

GO KNICKS! :rock:


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

nate cant make a shot for crap, play curry and frye more than AD and Mo and give Curry and Frye the rock


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Come on boys, we need this win to start the new year on a good note. Lee is having a career game so far. The ball movement and the defense isn't too shabby either. I just have one negative thing to say. Can someone teach Curry how to pass out of a triple team. We only up by 4 now, our 3rd qtr collapsing is still in effect. Hopefully I can get back on but this stupid sidekick is inconsistent like the Knicks.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

That was a sick *** dunk Frye just completed. I almost fell out off the couch .


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

kitty ur a jynx leave


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

104-104 going in ot This is one of the most exciting games I have ever seen. If they lose though I may cry for real. Kitty the knicks had the game wrapped up until you showed up jk :biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

KVIP112 said:


> kitty ur a jynx leave


No! 

With that said, come on boys pulls this out!


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> No!
> 
> With that said, come on boys pulls this out!


We're done.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Kitty shows up and the knicks are down by 4 in ot. But seriuosly if they loose this one I may not be able to recover and watch another Knick game for awhile.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Omg Call A Timeout Lb!!!! Now We Go Into Double Overtime!!! 118-118!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Don't blame me I posted when they had the lead look at the time of my post. As for the Knicks they have themselves to blame of they lose, tell them to hit free throws and defend the 3 and just maybe they will get a win.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

this is maybe the best game of the year, lets pull out a win


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

i think im gonna have a heart attack!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

About time jeez 133-140 Knicks. Now lets ride this all the way against the Wizards on Friday.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

stephon 32 and 10, winning the fans back....

hes playin well this year. 

sorry nashy... u fell off in the second OT and never got up


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I caught the last OT, and wow, Lee looked good out there.

-Petey


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Holy cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I read through this thread and NONE OF the Knicks fans talk about the AMAZING 54 > 16 FT attempts, while people are starging threads about the horrible officiating in other threads. This is seriously amazing. 

Congrats Knicks... I don't know you guys want a win THAT bad.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

great game that Frye dunk was a 10 nice game from Marbury too


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

we consistently attacked the rim, thats why we got foul calls, while the suns shot 43 threes, you dont usually get free throw attempts by not getting into the paint.

so if ur complaining about the free throw difference, you are delusional


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Game of the year


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Great game, Knicks. Solid team effort tonight, hopefully this will get you guys rolling. Putting in the young guys was a great move...finally. Starting Jerome James was pathetic in my opinion. I would have liked to see Frye play more this game though...

Nice win, enjoy it!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

The True Essence said:


> we consistently attacked the rim, thats why we got foul calls, while the suns shot 43 threes, you dont usually get free throw attempts by not getting into the paint.
> 
> so if ur complaining about the free throw difference, you are delusional



Look who is delusional here....


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Congratulations on the great win! :cheers:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

True was totally right in what he was saying. 43 three pointers donst help you go to the line. And swiss cheese D from the knicks donst help either :angel: The threes helped the suns get back in it but didnt allow them to get to the line.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

it was a unbelivable game, THREE OVERTIMES BUT WE GET A MUCH NEEDED WIN! LETS GO KNICKS FRIDAY, we have a 3 day lay-off now before the wizards come here friday
i have ordered this game as well


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

jibikao said:


> Look who is delusional here....



apparently some people dont have a brain. maybe next time, you should put two and two together, or maybe, have an argument against what i said.

and if you still dont believe that the knicks were attacking the paint, and the suns were just chucking threes, check this numbers

suns- 28 points in the paint
knicks- 68 points in the paint

The knicks attacked the rim all night, which is shown by those numbers, and the free throw numbers. the suns never attacked the basket. the only points in the paint came from shawn marion mostly, and shawn was one of the few suns who actually got to the line.

112 fg attempts- 44 were threes. 
105 attempts- 11 threes

they shot 33 more three pointers. if they didnt take all those threes, and instead attacked the rim, dont you think theyd get some free throws?

what else do you want?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

IMO the refs OD on the whistle, some of the calls were phantom. Either way, I'm just happy we got the victory against a deadly Suns team.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

knicksfan89 said:


> it was a unbelivable game, THREE OVERTIMES BUT WE GET A MUCH NEEDED WIN! LETS GO KNICKS FRIDAY, we have a 3 day lay-off now before the wizards come here friday
> i have ordered this game as well


We cant afford to have a letdown,especially against Wash,Chi and Boston..those are the 3 "best "teams that we are "chasing" for that 8 th spot


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

truth said:


> We cant afford to have a letdown,especially against Wash,Chi and Boston..those are the 3 "best "teams that we are "chasing" for that 8 th spot


A good 3-5 game winning streak and we're right back in the race.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Anyone have a clip of Frye's dunk?


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

no idk, natesbury will prolly have it soon, but thats the way we should play all the time no old guys just young guys, mo is alright but he shoots way to much and misses way too much for a big man


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

David Lee player of the game. Geez!


----------

